# Homemade rabit toys?



## LilSpud (Sep 9, 2014)

Does anyone get really creative in making new toys or beds for their rabbits? I would be definitely interested in seeing the toys you make for your bunny for some inspiration. I sew rat and other small pet hammocks/beds for my business, but I can't seem to figure out what to make when it comes to our little bunny. 

I did sew him a doughnut bed, however, he doesn't seem to quite fit it. 
What kinds of things do you guys make for your buns?


----------



## HopsAndPaws (Sep 10, 2014)

here is a picture of a super easy pet bed for your bunny. All you need is stuffing which I just got from an old pillow. Fleece your willing to cut. And scissors. All you need to do is Aline the two fleeces next to each other so they are even. ( you can measure the bed to the size of your rabbit.) ( but also remember to leave a couple more inches on ever side since it gets a little smaller when you tie it. Once you have for the fleeces alined with each other then cut little lines on the out side all the way around the fleece. Then take both of the pieces of fleece. ( if you did it correctly there should be a strand if fleece on the top and a strand if fleece in the bottom.) then tie those together. Do that all the way around but leave one side open. Then stuff with with the amount of stuffing you would like for you rabbit. And then tie the very last side up. And then there you have it. A no new super comfy and cute and also warm pet bed for your cute little snugly bunny.


----------



## LilSpud (Sep 10, 2014)

> here is a picture of a super easy pet bed for your bunny. All you need is stuffing which I just got from an old pillow. Fleece your willing to cut. And scissors. All you need to do is Aline the two fleeces next to each other so they are even. ( you can measure the bed to the size of your rabbit.) ( but also remember to leave a couple more inches on ever side since it gets a little smaller when you tie it. Once you have for the fleeces alined with each other then cut little lines on the out side all the way around the fleece. Then take both of the pieces of fleece. ( if you did it correctly there should be a strand if fleece on the top and a strand if fleece in the bottom.) then tie those together. Do that all the way around but leave one side open. Then stuff with with the amount of stuffing you would like for you rabbit. And then tie the very last side up. And then there you have it. A no new super comfy and cute and also warm pet bed for your cute little snugly bunny.


I love this idea! I've seen it done with dog beds before and I didn't even think about that one. It's a super easy thing to do for those who don't have access to a sewing machine. I'll definitely have to try it with my bun, I'm sure it will be extra comfy during the winter months for him.  Thank you for posting!


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (Sep 10, 2014)

Old books or phone books
Plush bunny to groom
Old blanket or towel, to bunch up and rearrange
Paper bag or box of hay (e.g., a cereal box or any small box)
Plastic keys (the kind for babies)
Piece of wood for chewing
Container (empty plastic butter bowl, etc.) with something inside to make it rattle
Untreated wicker baskets
Rolled up newspaper, paper grocery bags
Cardboard toilet paper, paper towel rolls or paper cups (not the wax kind)
Carpeted cat condo
Cardboard tunnels
Untreated grass mats
Set up an obstacle course. Use cardboard boxes, tunnels, and baskets. Just make sure it is not too high, for the rabbit's safety.


----------



## HopsAndPaws (Sep 11, 2014)

Your so welcome!!!! I really hope it works out for your bun


----------



## Channahs (Sep 11, 2014)

I found these on pinterest. Yes, I do have a pinterest for my bunny loves <3

And here is the link where this photo comes from: http://forums.rabbitrehome.org.uk/showthread.php?406197-Toy-ideas-help-*pic*


----------



## Lexi01 (Sep 15, 2014)

Here's my pinterest page for bunnies it has a bunch of diy bunny junk 

http://www.pinterest.com/lexi010101/bunny-ideas/


----------



## LilSpud (Sep 18, 2014)

All this stuff looks great! I have been wracking my brain what to make for him for some boredom busters. Though I have a few ideas now.


----------



## bunnyornot (Sep 18, 2014)

It's not DIY but a super cheap toy that I don't see mentioned a lot is a small frisbee. I turn it upside down and my bun loves to pick it up and throw it around. I got one at petco from the dog section and won another at the ymca


----------



## Pumpkin-spice (Sep 25, 2014)

For a good treat / toy , you take an empty toliet paper roll , cut it into 7 circles and start overlapping them like a rubber band ball . After you have accomplished that you make a tiny hole in the side fill it with your rabbits favorite treats and give it to them. They will smell their treats and they have to attempt to get them cmt rabbit loves this


~Pumpkin and Kylie


----------



## LilSpud (Sep 29, 2014)

> For a good treat / toy , you take an empty toliet paper roll , cut it into 7 circles and start overlapping them like a rubber band ball . After you have accomplished that you make a tiny hole in the side fill it with your rabbits favorite treats and give it to them. They will smell their treats and they have to attempt to get them cmt rabbit loves this



That's a really good idea! Willow LOVES to push around and play with balls, so I think he would absolutely love that.
The frisbee is also a great idea!


----------



## LilSpud (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm not sure about everyone else's buns but I have found a really cheap toy that they seem to like a lot. They sell these toys in the dollar store for dogs that is pretty much a tennis ball on some webbing. I hung it in Willow's cage on the side and he loves to bash it around like he's playing tether ball.


----------



## Lexi01 (Sep 29, 2014)

my buns new favorite is a wicker/straw basket or hat and if you cut some pieces so their sticking out. They like to toss it around and go in it  and you can get them at the dollar store!


----------



## kenna219 (Sep 29, 2014)

I make This all the time for my little angel and he absolutely loves them!! I just foldable empty toilet paper holder in side it's self on one side and then fill it with hay, pellets, and treats. I also cut some holes in it to make the smell come out. Then when I'm done I fold the other side in and done!! Fun toy made in three minutes. I think they are great and gives your rabbit hours f amusement. Once the paper is completely ripped just pick it up and throw it away


----------



## Mahogany1 (Oct 8, 2018)

@Lexi01 your little bumble bee bunny is EVERYTHING! He's a cutie.


----------

